# How old is too old?



## TalkinQuack16 (Jan 24, 2012)

I have a chance to get a 1 year old chocolate lab from good blood lines. He has had absolutely no formal training, is he too old to train from the ground up? Any advice you have is greatly appreciated!


----------



## kpgoose (Aug 5, 2013)

Not at all but be warned that a lot of chocolates take longer to force fetch.


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

You would want to train him just exactly like a pup start with basics and move thru any of the very good training programs available.

I have never seen color affect a Labs training requirement


----------



## Duckslayer100 (Apr 7, 2004)

Bobm said:


> You would want to train him just exactly like a pup start with basics and move thru any of the very good training programs available.
> 
> I have never seen color affect a Labs training requirement


What he said. Color will have approximately ZERO impact on the huntability and biddability of your dog. Get a program. Do the work. Be consistent. Hunt the heck out of it. A year is definitely not too old, but be sure to start obedience training immediately. Depending on how much the dog has been exposed to, you MIGHT be able to hunt it this fall. I wouldn't rush it, though. Do it right and you'll have a hunting buddy for many, many more years.

Good luck!


----------



## oldfireguy (Jun 23, 2005)

Suggestion.
Get James Lamb Free's book Training Your Retriever for some reference on pups 1 and older.
Yes there are more modern methods, but he trained a large number of champions....starting at age one.
Good luck.


----------

